# Muscle and being fat.....



## bigpulve (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering what some of the people here thought about guys or girls who have more than average muscle whilst still being a fat person....

I fell in love with weight lifting back in the summer of 03 before starting Freshman football in high school. Ever since then I have tried to get into the gym at least 4 days a week and up my goals. I have always thought that muscle is a great thing for fat guys. 

Favorite lifts are Dead lifts and squats. Maxes on squats was 415 and dead lifts was 405 before I stopped about 2 months ago to focus on cardio to lose weight until I get to a certain point.

I was just curious about what everyone thought....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 4, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> I was just curious about what everyone thought....




Well, for me, I love men of all shapes and sizes. I love muscular fat men or not muscular, or skinny, or average. 
There is something about a big man though that can wrap his arms around you(for me any how) but then I also like REALLY tall men more than anything else too...but more than even that...it's how a guy wants a girl. 
I am a people watcher. MAJOR people watcher...and I absolutely LOVE watching men with fat chicks, especially the ones who truly-truly-TRULY love the woman they are with. There is something just so...well...exciting.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 4, 2008)

*I love a BHM that is very muscular......extreme turn on...strong and muscles *:smitten:


----------



## Melian (Sep 5, 2008)

Fat and muscular is the perfect combination! My man is extremely muscular, but he has a nice, thick layer of fat over all of it. You could never tell by looking at him, but he is sooooo powerful.....incredibly sexy.


----------



## altered states (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got that going on... I've always carried a lot of muscle along with a decent amount of pudge in varying ratios. I gain both very easily, just depends on my activity or lack thereof.


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

Due to my job I have really muscular arms and legs (which contributes to my leg cramps no doubt). It's all isometric excercise and I get little cardio though. I'm also fairly short (5'8") so fit within the definition of 'stocky'. 

It seems that most of the FFAs seem to prefer their men a bit taller and a bit heavier as well. 

Glad I'm taken already...


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> Due to my job I have really muscular arms and legs (which contributes to my leg cramps no doubt). It's all isometric excercise and I get little cardio though. I'm also fairly short (5'8") so fit within the definition of 'stocky'.
> 
> It seems that most of the FFAs seem to prefer their men a bit taller and a bit heavier as well.
> 
> Glad I'm taken already...


Your killing me holmes....hehe....



Yeah I have had more problems with the short part than the fat part......


If the FFAs want bigger guys then I am out of luck since I am getting smaller.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> Your killing me holmes....hehe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with being short either...the idea of being able to look a guy in the eye when you stand toe to toe with them is nice too...


----------



## snakebite (Sep 5, 2008)

I love a guy with big muscles. I always wanted to marry an ex-bodybuilder- fat but still muscley enough to carry me around


----------



## olwen (Sep 6, 2008)

A guy who's soft in all the right places and hard in all the other places....now that's hot. 

But on a more serious note. It's perfectly alright to be both hard and soft, you know what I mean? I did weight lifting for a good amount of time. I wasn't anywhere near you but I could lift a lot for a woman and I honestly liked how my quads were both soft and hard if that makes sense. I had all that muscle but because of my size you'd never know it was there. I'm sure that contrast would be there as well for a guy who was my weight and height. I liked it on me so I know I'd like it on a fat guy as well. Plus it is something of a turn on to know that the guy you are with is a lot stronger than he looks and well you have a lot of fun in finding that out.


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> There is nothing wrong with being short either...the idea of being able to look a guy in the eye when you stand toe to toe with them is nice too...



Height tends to be one of those things that won't stop a relationship once it gets started, but a fair number of women just don't notice the shorter guys in the first place. Maybe call it equivalent to breast size on women....it certainly isn't all that matters, and a few members of the opposite sex may even prefer it, but those that _don't_ have it tend to notice how much more attention comes to those who _do_ have it  

Just one of those things to accept, then move on.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 8, 2008)

edx said:


> Height tends to be one of those things that won't stop a relationship once it gets started, but a fair number of women just don't notice the shorter guys in the first place. Maybe call it equivalent to breast size on women....it certainly isn't all that matters, and a few members of the opposite sex may even prefer it, but those that _don't_ have it tend to notice how much more attention comes to those who _do_ have it
> 
> Just one of those things to accept, then move on.



*I am only 5 feet tall..I have no preference for taller men at all. Although I am currently dating someone that is 6'5 it is akward at best most of the time, physically. 

I PREFER shorter / stockier men*


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 8, 2008)

edx said:


> Height tends to be one of those things that won't stop a relationship once it gets started, but a fair number of women just don't notice the shorter guys in the first place. Maybe call it equivalent to breast size on women....it certainly isn't all that matters, and a few members of the opposite sex may even prefer it, but those that _don't_ have it tend to notice how much more attention comes to those who _do_ have it
> 
> Just one of those things to accept, then move on.



Agreed. I am only 5'10'', and I get in the impression that some girls pass me over because I'm sort of short. Oh well, I suppose there's nothing I can do about it, so I suppose I'll have to win them over with my wit and charm or something else no one is interested in...

-Ty


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 8, 2008)

Melian said:


> Fat and muscular is the perfect combination! My man is extremely muscular, but he has a nice, thick layer of fat over all of it. You could never tell by looking at him, but he is sooooo powerful.....incredibly sexy.



Yes, that's my preference - what I'd like to be, if time and circumstance would permit - like one of those hugely strong, hugely fat guys who compete in the Scottish heavyweight athletics at Highland Games.


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> Yes, that's my preference - what I'd like to be, if time and circumstance would permit - like one of those hugely strong, hugely fat guys who compete in the Scottish heavyweight athletics at Highland Games.




So uh....call me if that works out for you


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> Yes, that's my preference - what I'd like to be, if time and circumstance would permit - like one of those hugely strong, hugely fat guys who compete in the Scottish heavyweight athletics at Highland Games.




The Highland Games are always a big hit here, we manage to see them twice a year. No, I don't eat the haggis, but the Scotch Eggs are da bomb!


----------



## velia (Sep 9, 2008)

edx said:


> Height tends to be one of those things that won't stop a relationship once it gets started, but a fair number of women just don't notice the shorter guys in the first place. Maybe call it equivalent to breast size on women....it certainly isn't all that matters, and a few members of the opposite sex may even prefer it, but those that _don't_ have it tend to notice how much more attention comes to those who _do_ have it
> 
> Just one of those things to accept, then move on.



I can definitely see where that theory makes sense. I've dated shorter men and noticed that their insecurities about being shorter than I was made me feel somewhat freakish. I am tall for a woman (5'11) but those experiences made me more aware of my insecurities about being tall. I'm quite positive that not all guys are like that, nor are all tall women insecure about being tall. It was just my personal experience, and my preference became guys who were either very similar in height or taller than myself.

I do have to wonder, though, if I had met my husband and he wasn't tall, would that have been a deal-breaker? I think not. I would hope that would be the case for most. If you love someone and they treat you well, there's no reason to kick them to the curb over something they can't control in the first place. 

As for the original topic, I like muscular fat men. I mean, I like a lot of fat on my muscular men, but its nice to be with a guy who can be soft but incredibly strong all at once. :happy:


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a GF that was 5'10 140......It was a bit akward sometimes.....But she hated being tall....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 10, 2008)

My husband is 6'9" and he can be very self conscious about his height. Of course this behavior comes from YEARS of other people looking at him and yelling things like "how's the weather up there" and "jeezus christ you're a tall glass of water"...and so much more. Also on more than on occasion he has been wacked in the head by some store display or an over hang or light fixture at a resturaunt.... Even in his own home, where his parents are barely over 5 feet, and he has to duck going through the door ways (it's an older hand built house) and has gotten wacked by ceiling fans (he has the scars to prove it)...
For a very long time he was down right insecure about his height...but since it's one of my biggest turn on's about him...he's gotten LOADS better about it


----------



## linuxgeekintraining (Sep 11, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> My husband is 6'9" and he can be very self conscious about his height. Of course this behavior comes from YEARS of other people looking at him and yelling things like "how's the weather up there" and "jeezus christ you're a tall glass of water"...and so much more. Also on more than on occasion he has been wacked in the head by some store display or an over hang or light fixture at a resturaunt.... Even in his own home, where his parents are barely over 5 feet, and he has to duck going through the door ways (it's an older hand built house) and has gotten wacked by ceiling fans (he has the scars to prove it)...
> For a very long time he was down right insecure about his height...but since it's one of my biggest turn on's about him...he's gotten LOADS better about it



It's more that it's just damn rude, more than me being self-conscious about it.

I don't go around to people saying "damn you're small" or hey shorty can you check and see if my zipper is zipped or stupid crap like that.

to me it's as bad as the little kids who point at someone and say look mommy she sure is fat. Either way you're singling someone out and making them feel uncomfortable because you were too rude to keep your mouth shut.

sorry I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 11, 2008)

linuxgeekintraining said:


> It's more that it's just damn rude, more than me being self-conscious about it.
> 
> I don't go around to people saying "damn you're small" or hey shorty can you check and see if my zipper is zipped or stupid crap like that.
> 
> ...





Hey, guys...meet my hubby...


----------



## Melian (Sep 12, 2008)

linuxgeekintraining said:


> It's more that it's just damn rude, more than me being self-conscious about it.
> 
> I don't go around to people saying "damn you're small" or hey shorty can you check and see if my zipper is zipped or stupid crap like that.
> 
> ...



Take comfort in the fact that a lot of the people who comment are probably stunned and impressed at your height, and a shitload of women wet themselves over incredibly tall men (let your beautiful wife worry about that one  ). And I bet you're powerful enough to crush gawkers into diamond.

You're 6'9 - you're basically a god!


----------



## Tad (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome, Kitty-hubby!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 12, 2008)

Helloo Kitty's hubbykins


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Melian said:


> Take comfort in the fact that a lot of the people who comment are probably stunned and impressed at your height, and a shitload of women wet themselves over incredibly tall men (let your beautiful wife worry about that one  ). And I bet you're powerful enough to crush gawkers into diamond.
> 
> You're 6'9 - you're basically a god!




Yes...that's what I have been telling him for YEARS...
And I agree...he is a god !!!! woohoo


----------



## linuxgeekintraining (Sep 12, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Yes...that's what I have been telling him for YEARS...
> And I agree...he is a god !!!! woohoo



meta-human maybe but I'm definately not a god.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2008)

Fat and Muscle makes for a nice combination. I enjoy lifting weights as well;but, have an equal fondness to food and could never see it as just "fuel"... Some of the bodybuilding recipies are less than appealing


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 12, 2008)

That's fine with me on the physical attractiveness side of things when it comes to bbws.


----------



## FreneticFang (Sep 16, 2008)

velia said:


> I can definitely see where that theory makes sense. I've dated shorter men and noticed that their insecurities about being shorter than I was made me feel somewhat freakish. I am tall for a woman (5'11) but those experiences made me more aware of my insecurities about being tall.
> 
> As for the original topic, I like muscular fat men. I mean, I like a lot of fat on my muscular men, but its nice to be with a guy who can be soft but incredibly strong all at once. :happy:



I absolutely love being tall. I'm 5'10 myself, but I have to admit I'm that shallow. I don't date men shorter than me.

As for the muscle part, bring it on! :smitten:


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 16, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I absolutely love being tall. I'm 5'10 myself, but I have to admit I'm that shallow. I don't date men shorter than me.
> 
> As for the muscle part, bring it on! :smitten:


Im 5'6.....


----------



## Ichida (Sep 16, 2008)

At 5'3 straining I look up at the world in general. It doesn't much make a difference in perspective whether the guy is 5'7 or 6 feet tall - i still have to tilt my neck up to see you and go up on tippy toes to kiss you!!

I have dated short guys and tall guys - it isn't a huge factor with me. 

I think for me in order of preference:

Personality/Compatibility
Weight/Physical Appearance
Height/Shoe and hand size

To me height is almost an afterthought. I tease my tall friends about their height because they tease me about mine - it is affectionate. I tease my short friends too - the city I am in the average height for a girl is 5'3-5'6 and guys 5'5 to 5'8 so i tell all my short friends to come live with me!!


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 17, 2008)

Ichida said:


> At 5'3 straining I look up at the world in general. It doesn't much make a difference in perspective whether the guy is 5'7 or 6 feet tall - i still have to tilt my neck up to see you and go up on tippy toes to kiss you!!
> 
> I have dated short guys and tall guys - it isn't a huge factor with me.
> 
> ...


Good lord...Canada is full of shorties.......


Omaha is mostly German and Swedish......most everyone is 6ft......it sucks.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm 5'11 and from being in the colliegiate marching band I have calves are as big as my face and quads that can max out my gyms leg extension machine. Other than that I have some assemblance of arm muscles from my days as a competitive swimmer. It's actually funny because I have always been fat and I swam on a swim team for 13 years and kids would look at me in my bathing suit and laugh me off. Then we would hit the pool and I would waste their sorry selves and laugh at them as I exited the pool while they were still swimming.


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> Good lord...Canada is full of shorties.......
> 
> 
> Omaha is mostly German and Swedish......most everyone is 6ft......it sucks.



It depends where you are. There were a couple of years when I lived in Montreal, and my wife lived in Kitchener-Waterloo. 

Montreal is heavily Quebecoisdescended from the French. With good amounts of Italian, Lebanese, eastern European Jews, and Greeks. At five foot eight inches and about one-eighty to one-ninety at the time, I was of pretty average height but was quite heavy. Meanwhile for the FA side of me, there was not so much good scenery.

Kitchener-Waterloo was originally settled by German immigrants. Id go down there and suddenly feel short and of reasonably normal build. Meanwhile I noticed that the girls got a few inches taller, a lot blonder, and a lot more substantial looking. 

(Although this was nothing compared to when we lived in Paris, and traveled into north-western Germany, and I went from being tall to being a midget in a few hours!)


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2008)

Archangel_257 said:


> I'm 5'11 and from being in the colliegiate marching band I have calves are as big as my face and quads that can max out my gyms leg extension machine. Other than that I have some assemblance of arm muscles from my days as a competitive swimmer. It's actually funny because I have always been fat and I swam on a swim team for 13 years and kids would look at me in my bathing suit and laugh me off. Then we would hit the pool and I would waste their sorry selves and laugh at them as I exited the pool while they were still swimming.




Yah, big buys can be strong swimmers, especially in the longer events I think? Did you ever read the teen book Staying fat for Sarah Byrnes (see it on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0060094893/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 ) That big guys can be strong swimmers is one of the starting points of the book.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just read the free excerpt online about how far he can go underwater full bore, and I can do the exact same thing, although I don't think quite as far as him, "Sonks to your asmar" <--anyone who gets that reference gets a cookie. I was a distance swimmer up until high school, where I changed over to a sprinter in free, backstroke and (my favorite) butterfly. Yeah I really don't know how I swam for 12 years and stayed the size I was, but its a mute point now. I was one of the best on my team until about 8th grade when I peaked and everyone kept getting faster. My fastest times ever were all my senior year but in terms of racing other people I was at my best in middle school.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 19, 2008)

Muscular fat guys?

Luv. Luv. LuvluvluvluvLUV. :wubu:

The book _Staying Fat for Sarah Burns_=pure win.



Archangel_257 said:


> "Sonks to your asmar"


That's a _Lord of the Flies_ reference, right?

And welcome to the boards, Mr. Kitty.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 19, 2008)

I noticed last night that my quads have gotten a bit bigger and harder....



Get your minds outta the gutter.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 19, 2008)

Well my biceps are getting bigger. I put on one of may favorite blouses the other day and it barely fit around my arms. I was kinda disapointed. I am hoping they don't get too much bigger. I really love that shirt.


----------

